
The truth about traditional JavaScript benchmarks (2016) - okket
http://benediktmeurer.de/2016/12/16/the-truth-about-traditional-javascript-benchmarks/
======
okket
Previous discussion from 2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13199977](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13199977)
(35 comments)

